# Purchasing Older Dog



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

I lost my pup much sooner than I would have ever expected. He was not even 6 years old. I am not sure yet what we plan to do, and we may even decide not to get another dog. But we had planned on having our guy at least another 4+ years, and we redid the interior of our house to be suitable for him. Since the house is already set up for a big dog, we might decide to get a young adult/middle age one.

One thing I am pretty sure about is that we won't get another puppy. We are not in a position right now to meet the housebreaking needs and do the training. 

Has anyone had any luck with getting an older female that is retired from Breeding? How old are they typically when the breeders sell them? Do most of them adjust well to a new home? 

That seems to me the best route for us. If we decided to do that I would contact my dog's breeder and see if she has any available for purchase.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

A lot depends on how they were raised. Are they in a home or are they kenneled outside?


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

I haven't contacted any breeders yet. I would want one that was at least used to being in the house. I keep mine in the house full time, other than playing outside and bike riding/walks. 

I have a large crate for sleeping at night (so the cat can roam without fear), but other than that my dogs are loose in the house.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You could contact breeders, meet them and the dogs and see if one is available and you like him/her. But for sure I would meet the dog and breeder in person to avoid disappointments. How about a good rescue with the emphasis on 'good'.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

You might also look at senior dogs in breed rescue. They tend to come to us when owners die or go into nursing homes, and they're often used to a life as a beloved indoor companion -- I've known a few who walked into a foster home, stepped up onto the sofa, crossed their paws and seemed to say, "This is my usual spot." When they've been fostered with a family, you tend to get lots of useful information about personalities and quirks.

The reason I mention this option is that there are _so _few adopters willing to consider these older dogs in rescue. They tend to sit in foster homes a long time, even though they're often the best-behaved, easiest dogs in the rescue.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I know of a showline breeder in PA that has some females to place and possibly a young adult male.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I can't offer anything about the breeder aspect. In 2000, I adopted a 2 year old GSD from the shelter. My youngest child was 2 and I did not have time for a puppy. 'Annie' was amazing. She was completely housebroken, non-destructive, and adored the kids. I would adopt another adult in a heartbeat. She lived to be 14.5 years old. Still miss my girl.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I rescued an adult female gsd and was given an older dog by a breeder. It took the rescue a while to become comfortable-however she fit in really well and was an awesome dog. after she passed my friend who was a breeder offered me a choice of 2 of her older dogs. Anja was 2 when she came to live with me -she had been housebroken and did spend time in the house but loved being a full time house dog...


----------



## Lark (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you so much everyone. Right now my husband is not ready, so it will be awhile if ever. He is not sure he wants to go through the loss again, and I can't blame him. Ruki's death really broke our hearts.


----------

